
Startups' Trillion Dollar Name Game – Backchannel - scottros
https://www.wired.com/story/startups-trillion-dollar-numbers-game-tam/
======
sharemywin
If software is eating the world and your a software company isn't TAM every
dollar every where? I don't remember video being part of a search market? or
is an office productivity program an operating system?

